# very low or no carb snacks for late evening



## Mulberry (May 13, 2012)

Hi all

I am wondering if anyone has any suggestions for very low or no carb snacks that could be eaten as supper and don't include the normal idea of eggs, fish or nuts. I often get hungry again about 9pm and also still trying to get my morning BS below 8.

Thanks for any suggestions you may have.

Serena


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2012)

How about cheese, like Babybel, Edam, Gouda, Leerdammer etc.? I find these take the edge off my appetite quite well and stop me craving carbs  Or cold meats - I really like some proper ham (not the reconstituted, flavourless pre-packaged watery stuff!).


----------



## Mike66 (May 14, 2012)

If I fancy a nibble in the evening (and I am not sure if it is actual hunger or just a habit) I tend to reach for the monkey nuts (peanuts in their shells) for two reasons one is the lack of carbs, the second is that as I have to go through the process of shelling them and that slows down the eating process (whereas shelled peanuts in a bag you can grab a handful at a time, with the monkey nut the most nuts I have ever got out of a single shell is 3 !)


----------



## ando (May 16, 2012)

I'm concentrating on sugar free drinks - diet ginger beer etc, and this fills me up sufficiently to reduce the cravings. I know it's not food but it works.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 16, 2012)

A yoghurt maybe, usually a 125g pot contains 15-20g of carbs but is low GI, worth testing, but might not work for everyone.....


----------



## cakemaker (May 21, 2012)

What about a cup of hot Bovril? or fruit flavoured tea? Being hot they take the edge off the appetite.
I usually give my husband hot milky drinks but they do contain some carbs but he seems to need them around 9pm.
Or my tomato soup . recipe in recipe section. Has very few carbs.


----------



## AlisonF (May 22, 2012)

I'll often peel a carrot and eat that raw, or a couple of inches of cucumber. Or some baby tomatos.


----------

